# Custom knife handle question



## Johnb (May 23, 2016)

Stupid question:

How do you put on a new wa handle / if you buy a custom handle from one of our vendors, will they install it for you?


----------



## daveb (May 23, 2016)

You'll need to ask the specific handle vendor. Some will do the whole package. Others only do the handles. For example, Stefan will do a great handle but not the install. He has a long relationship with Dave M who will install Stefan's handles. Great package but it does add to time and cost.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 23, 2016)

In general, "custom" wa handles would be installed with epoxy / bees wax after using micro files/rasps to open up the ferrule to a hollow dowel. Trying to "burn in" could likely damage some delicate components plus the ones I've encountered have a hollow dowel larger than the tang so it wouldn't work anyways.

The traditional wa handles have an undersized hollow which the heated tang is inserted into and is burnt into place


EDIT:

Here's a good post from Mikey about custom handles with a good picture showing what I was saying:


mkriggen said:


> I would like to give a little overview of my construction methods/philosophy. All my handles are constructed using an internal slotted dowel to reinforce the joints and to create an internal void for the tang (I slot the dowel on a table saw using a homemade jig).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And here someone did an abortion to a knife/handle during a botched install attempt :shocked3::


Tosho said:


> This once was a beautiful Gyuto forged by Watanabe san.
> The owner has burnt the edge while trying to install the new handle and lost the tip somewhere along the road.
> Heart breaking


----------



## apicius9 (May 23, 2016)

Ouch, that hurts, I had not seen that Watanabe project, yet. Wish I could have prevented it...

Stefan


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 23, 2016)

It escapes me how someone could do that without the thought they're getting in over their head. I bet they also wonder why their knives rust when they put them in the dishwasher.


----------



## krx927 (May 24, 2016)

Mikey described it nicely:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...ke-a-Wa-Handle?p=315816&viewfull=1#post315816


----------



## Johnb (May 24, 2016)

So, short answer no?

After seeing those pictures, there is no way in hell that I will be doing it myself


----------



## aboynamedsuita (May 24, 2016)

Johnb said:


> So, short answer no?
> 
> After seeing those pictures, there is no way in hell that I will be doing it myself



It'd cost about $35 - $65+ USD not including shipping for the install depending on the complexity (eg large tangs may need to be ground to fit).

I'm in Canada and the round of international shipping for knives insured at >$1k each would be prohibitively expensive, so I've done installs myself myself


----------

